# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Портативная 1С 8.3.5. Не могу найти! Помогите!

## Лена163

Всем доброго дня! Прошу о помощи, не могу найти дистрибутив на скачивание портативной 1С 8.3.5. Есть старая, но базы после обновления в лицензионной 1С на новой платформе, не хотят открываться. Просят новую платформу. Суть проблемы вот в чём: стоит лицензионная 1С 8.3 на одном компе. На втором портативная. Базы перекидываются для работы с одного компа на другой. То есть один сотрудник поработает, скидывает другому. И повторюсь, после обновления  платформы на лицензии, на портативную база разумеется не встаёт.... Как быть? Спасибо заранее за внимание к моей проблеме!

----------

kpacka (20.03.2015)

----------


## avm3110

> не могу найти дистрибутив на скачивание портативной 1С 8.3.5


А тут  http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...C%D1%83!/page5 смотрели?

----------

kpacka (20.03.2015), Лена163 (19.12.2014)

----------


## Лена163

Спасибо! Про зеркало-то совсем забыла для скачивания!!!:slow: С наступающим Новым годом!!!

----------

